# Impact of these OG's on the WNBA?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What will it be? Or will there be any impact on the league from these games? A lot is being said about the international players that have WNBA experience, but look at how many players skipped out on the W this season to stay home and prepare. In reality, only three international players that made their country's Olympic teams are in the league: LJ, Penny and SuperNova. KV, Tully and Svet stood up to their home teams and were not invited to play in the Games.

If/When the USA wins the Gold Medal, will the international coaches get the hint that there is some advantage for their players to come over here and play against the best in the WNBA? The odd thing is that all these players make much better money in Europe and elsewhere compared to the WNBA, so it is very difficult for them to not play on the international teams. The past history of internationals in the W is not very compelling for teams to draft and sign them. It is like they are only here for a season and then hit the road.

For example, Macchi and Biba are headed back to their native countries to begin Euro qualifying play and will not finish the season in the WNBA. You cannot blame that on the extended schedule due to the OG's, either. Macchi has played very well and was a surprize for the Sparks, I have to think. Biba just didn't have a chance in SA. And now there is talk about Grubin leaving Houston during the OG break. 

Will the WNBA teams take any more chances on signing international players with this kind of history?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This is really going to be interesting to see how it plays out. Why does LA want a Macchi if they won't be around for the entire season? But they signed them. 

I will be very interested to see what the Chinese decide to do. They have put a ton of money into traveling their national team and having them play WNBA opponents in preseason, etc. I bet they will soon be members of WNBA teams. Maybe that will get them to where they want to be, who knows? But they have made a significant investment in the team.

And, what happens now with the Free Agents that didn't sign with a WNBA team this year because of the Olympics. Arcain? I don't think Houston has the cap space for her to return there. She would be a heck of a pick up for the last month and a half of the season. Interesting times...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Good points, Ratty...

and following up about the likes of players like Arcain, Stepanova in Phoenix and Batkovic in Seattle...

Houston should have some cap space with the loss of Cynthia Cooper and with how they short changed Michelle Snow when she came into camp. I can think of one hugely wasted salary that can be expended...this is the best opportunity ever to get rid of Tiffany Johnson, once and for all. They won't actually need that much money for the end of the season. Plus, there are rumors that Gorbin will not be back after this OG break. Arcain will only be a plus for the Comets to run out the season. She is obviously game ready and such a great defender. Believe me, if the Comets win all of their remaining eight games, they could end up in third place...if I were the Seattle Storm, I would not want that to happen. I actually would not want to face any team that gets on that kind of a roll at the end of a season.

Regarding Phoenix bringing Stepanova back, how long has it been since she has played in the W?? I cannot see either her or Suzy (in Seattle) being very much help at this point in the season because they have not been playing WNBA basketball. Batgirl has never even donned a W uniform. Why bring them in and put those kinds of expectations upon them only to frustrate them and send them back to Europe?

September will be fun in the West and wild in the East.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't wait to see the overall impact of the Olympics on the W. I wonder if the Olympians are going to be exhausted, if all of the other teams will be rusty, etc. Do teams that were hurting have time to heal? And what the heck with Holdsclaw??? Still MIA! I seriously doubt we will ever see her in a Washington uniform again. Maybe I will be eating my words... I hope so.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Olympians cannot be anything but tired when they get back. Some of them are just now getting used to playing with the larger ball and then they will have to go back to the smaller one. I have to think that is easier than bulking up one's shot, though.

At least Sue Bird hasn't seemed to get the hang of the larger ball...LOL.

The teams that had no Olympians should be well rested. That might not be the best situation, though. At least the Olympians are coming in "game ready"...their legs might be tired but they have been game tested mentally. I have to think a team like the Connecticut Sun will benefit from the break. They are a young team and the coach had the opportunity to take advantage of the extra practice time. Minnesota is sunk...this OG break just ruined their year. They still have some talent, don't get me wrong. But without Smith they will not be able to go the distance.

Teams with new coaches should be benefitting from the break. Shell Dailey sure has an unenviable task. The Duo in LA just have to figure out who is still on the team. LA was playing some outstanding ball compared to how their season started.

Holdsclaw? What is up with that? She was playing the best basketball she has played since she came to the W...she was in great shape and it was good to see her play an entire season without some nagging injury. The most interesting thing to me, though, is that I actually think that the Mystics were playing better "as a team" with her out those last few games. I love Alana, but the team was leaning on Holdsclaw way too much to be effective. I cannot tell if that was by Adams' design. I had already written him off as a coach in the W; until the last couple of games without Holdsclaw. Face it, the East will be a race to the finish at the buzzer of the last scheduled game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Eight Brazilians played in the WNBA, in the past. It's basically our main players.

Janeth Arcain: 1997-2003	
Helen Luz: 2001-03	
Iziane Marques: 2002-03	
Adriana Moises Pinto: 2001-02	
Alessandra Oliveira: 1998-2001	
Cintia Santos: 2000-02	
Kelly Santos: 2001-02	
Leila Sobral: 1998

A lot of them headed to Europe and are playing great there.



> If/When the USA wins the Gold Medal, will the international coaches get the hint that there is some advantage for their players to come over here and play against the best in the WNBA? The odd thing is that all these players make much better money in Europe and elsewhere compared to the WNBA, so it is very difficult for them to not play on the international teams. The past history of internationals in the W is not very compelling for teams to draft and sign them. It is like they are only here for a season and then hit the road.


It's not the same with US Team, because they are on a completly different level right now, if we had the same preparation time that the Americans had we would be in a very hard position, our chances at a medal would be pretty slim. I am glad that Arcain, Luz and Marques stayed home training with our National Squad.



> Houston should have some cap space with the loss of Cynthia Cooper and with how they short changed Michelle Snow when she came into camp. I can think of one hugely wasted salary that can be expended...this is the best opportunity ever to get rid of Tiffany Johnson, once and for all. They won't actually need that much money for the end of the season. Plus, there are rumors that Gorbin will not be back after this OG break. Arcain will only be a plus for the Comets to run out the season. She is obviously game ready and such a great defender. Believe me, if the Comets win all of their remaining eight games, they could end up in third place...if I were the Seattle Storm, I would not want that to happen. I actually would not want to face any team that gets on that kind of a roll at the end of a season.


Yep, I heard Arcain saying that she will be playing for the Comets when the OG end. She is being a true leader for our team, Janeth is helping the young girls out there, since she has tremendous experience in Olympics. Arcain will be a great boost for the Comets in the playoffs.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Did u guys see the game today? Team USA is unbelievable!!! They are my true heroes.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey, CBF:

Are we really going to get to see our #9 in Comets Red after the Olympic Games?

Did Grubin really leave and run back to Europe? At least that opens up a roster spot.

Should the Comets win all eight of their remaining games, does anyone think Seattle really wants to face the Comets in the first round of the playoffs? That is a great match up and both teams seem to actully respect each other when they play. I just don't think any team would want to play against a team that gets that kind of momentum rolling before the playoffs.

What will LA look like after the Games? Macchi was really fitting in and getting the job done.

Come on Sept. first!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Arcain looked great today in the loss for the Bronze medal. Houston scares me if she comes back!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Hey, CBF:
> 
> Are we really going to get to see our #9 in Comets Red after the Olympic Games?



Sadly, no. According to the houston chronicle and fox 26 sports, Arcain has decided to stay in brazil because they are paying her alot of money to talk about her olympic experience. Van Chancellor sounded very disappointed when he had to break the news. 


Oh well, life goes on...................


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I might just be me, but there was an interesting undertone in what I read in the Chronicle article today. I came away with the idea that Coach was not the least bit happy with J's decision...he is deeply disappointed in it...probably beyond words.

He knows what she has meant to the team. He knows the sacrifices she has made to stay in the States and play in the playoffs the last couple of years, only to come up empty in the first round.

If you would have told me that Arcain would have let her pocketbook make such a decision for her, I would have argued with you like you were a stump. That is just not who she has ever been. I think the combination of whatever her health issues are and the lack of money she would have received to play the last month are the probable causes of our (the fans') discontent.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Stepanova is a top center when she returns so the Mercury should be dangerous because that's what they lacked.
Stepanova might be 2nd only to Lisa Leslie.


----------

